# Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?



## vermesser (6. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,

da ich derzeit zwei vernünftige, langlebige Freilaufrollen suche, wüsste ich gern Vor- und Nachteile der beiden Rollen. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, welche ist besser? Die Penn (allerdings auch teurer und ohne Ersatzspule) oder kann die Longbow mithalten?

Ich will robuste Arbeitstiere fürs gelegentliche Karpfenangeln, die auch einen Ausflug auf Aal nicht übel nehmen.


----------



## vermesser (6. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Kennt echt keiner beide Rollen? Wenn man sich so durchs Forum sucht, scheinen beide Rollen gut weg zu kommen. Aber wie siehts im Vergleich aus?


----------



## daci7 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich fische seit knapp nem halben Jahr zwei Longbows - allerdings als kleine 30er Versionen an meinen feinen Grundruten auf Brasse und Schleie. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden was die Röllchen angeht, ruckelfreie Bremse, angenehmer Freilauf, saubere Schnurverlegung. Allerdings wie gesagt erst seit einem halben Jahr und nur die Kleinen 

PS: Beifänge in Form von Karpfen bis 6-7kg und Aalen bis 80cm waren absolut kein Problem. Alles andere wäre aber auch mMn nicht vertretbar...


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich kenne die Slammer, der Freilauf ist ... ansonsten sehr robust mit allen Nachteilen (Schnurverlegung, ruckelnde Bremse) und Vorteilen der Slammer (robust).


----------



## vermesser (6. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Aha...also die Longbow ist weniger was fürs harte Angeln, wärend die Live Liner eher nix für zarte Gemüter ist?


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aha...also die Longbow ist weniger was fürs harte Angeln, wärend die Live Liner eher nix für zarte Gemüter ist?



Ich kann nur für die Slammer sprechen, da stimmt das es ein solider Klopper ist, aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Merlinrs (6. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

es kommt bei der Slammer auf die größe an, die 460 ist bestimmt kein Klopper. Bessere Arbeitstiere als die Slammer wird man schwer finden.
Durch die Schnurverlegung sind es aber keine Weitwurfrollen. Wobei
die Schnurverlegung bei geflochtener deutlich besser ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich habe beide Rollen und habe folgende Meinung:

Okuma Longbow:
- jitterfreie, sehr gut & fein einstellbare Bremse, wie bei der Arc- Familie von Spro, der Penn überlegen
- sehr leichtgängig einstellbaren, zandertauglichen Freilauf, der sich nicht absolut bei jeder Kurbelstellung einlegen lässt, aber nie Zicken macht, der Penn überlegen
- die Achse der Longbow ist nicht wie die Penn an 3 Punkten gelagert, aber dennoch sehr robust, da ist die Penn daher stabiler
- wo bei der Penn im Getriebe Messing verbaut ist, hat die Okuma maschinell aus dem Vollen gedrehte und gefräste Teile aus einer sehr zähen Bronzelegierung. Getriebetechnisch nehmen sich die beiden Rollen nicht viel.
Die Okuma hat die hochwertigeren Komponenten, die Penn macht das wett, durch eine stabilere Lagerung des Getriebes in einem verwindungssteiferen Vollmetallgehäuse und Dreifachlagerung der Achse. Unterm Strich hat die Penn den stabileren Gesamtaufbau, ob sie das in der Praxis ausspielen kann ist fraglich. Welcher Fisch soll diese Rollen überfordern? Ich weiß es nicht! Meine Longbow LB 50 hat den Drill eines Zackenbarsches von 1,82cm überlebt, solchen Belastungen setzt man hierzulande keine Rolle aus, ein 40 Pfund Karpfen ist dagegen eher ein Witz.

- Schnurverlegung bekommt die Okuma eindeutig besser hin
- preislich ist die Okuma im Vorteil
- Garantizeit für die Okuma ist länger(5 Jahre)

Mein Fazit:
Beide Rollen gehören, wenn ohne Material- oder Produktionsfehler ausgeliefert, zu den stabilsten Rollen am Markt.
Beide Rollen haben eine geringe Reklamationsrate, die wenigen Reklamationen, haben bei beiden Rollen überwiegend den selben Grund => den Freilauf.

Wer aus welchem Grund auch immer, geflochtene Schnur auf einer Freilaufrolle einsetzen will und zwar überwiegend, der sollte die Penn nehmen, weil ihr Schnurfangbügelhalter aus Alu ist und geflochtene Schnur dort nicht einschneiden kann, was bei der Okuma möglich ist(Schnurfangbügelhalterung aus glasfaserverstärktem Polyamid).
Wer darüber hinaus paranoid veranlagt ist(ich bin so Einer), dem es nicht stabil genug sein kann, der kauft die Penn oder wie ich => Beide

Wer eine Rolle will, die in der Theorie nicht so stabil wie die Penn, aber dennoch durch keinen der üblichen Süßwasserfische zu schrotten ist, dafür in allen Funktionen(Bremscharaktereristik, Schnurverlegung, Freilaufcharakteristik) auftrumpft, der kauft die Longbow, sie hat diesbezüglich einfach mehr drauf als die Penn.

So und nun liegt die letzte Entscheidung bei dir, beide Rollen sind auf ihre Art attraktiv, hässlich sind Beide.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Nabend,


> Wer aus welchem Grund auch immer, geflochtene Schnur auf einer Freilaufrolle einsetzen will und zwar überwiegend, der sollte die Penn nehmen, weil ihr Schnurfangbügelhalter aus Alu ist und geflochtene Schnur dort nicht einschneiden kann, was bei der Okuma möglich ist(Schnurfangbügelhalterung aus glasfaserverstärktem Polyamid).


 
Ich kenn die Penn nicht.
Dafür habe ich die Okuma 7 Jahre in Verbindung mit Geflecht genutzt. Die hier angebene Problematik konnte ich bei meinen Rollen nicht erkennen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Ich kenn die Penn nicht.
> Dafür habe ich die Okuma 7 Jahre in Verbindung mit Geflecht genutzt. Die hier angebene Problematik konnte ich bei meinen Rollen nicht erkennen.



Ist sehr selten, ist mir aber schon passiert.
Die Schnur hat sich nach dem Wurf in erschlafftem Zustand in einem Halbschlag um den Schnurfangbügelhalter gelegt. Während ich das zusammen mit etwas Tüddel entwirren wollte, kam die Schnur durch einen knallharten Biss schlagartig auf Zug und die Schnur schnitt ein.
Anschließend reparierte ich das Malheur mit Nadelfeile, 1200er - Nassschleifpapier und Epoxidharz.


----------



## vermesser (6. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

@ Sensitivfischer: Danke für die äußerst detaillierte und sachkundige Beratung! Ich grübel dann mal noch ne Runde!
Einsatzgebiet soll vor allem Karpfenangeln, Aalangeln und gelegentlich mal mit Köderfisch auf Grund  sein...auf eher geringe Entfernung! Wahrscheinlich ist die Live Liner für meine Zwecke überdimensioniert! Mir würde eine Schnurfassung von 150 Meter 0,35 reichen! Außerdem soll ja der Freilauf der Longbow sensibler sein, was für Zander günstiger wäre!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Sensitivfischer: Danke für die äußerst detaillierte und sachkundige Beratung! Ich grübel dann mal noch ne Runde!
> Einsatzgebiet soll vor allem Karpfenangeln, Aalangeln und gelegentlich mal mit Köderfisch auf Grund  sein...auf eher geringe Entfernung! Wahrscheinlich ist die Live Liner für meine Zwecke überdimensioniert! Mir würde eine Schnurfassung von 150 Meter 0,35 reichen! Außerdem soll ja der Freilauf der Longbow sensibler sein, was für Zander günstiger wäre!



Für die Zwecke würde ich die Okuma nehmen, die hält dir ewig solange du nicht mit dem Auto drüberfährst. Meine erste Longbow dürfte von 2005 oder 2006 sein und macht seither alles mit, egal ob in den Dreck geschmissen, ob eine Woche bei Dauerregen oder 10 Tage Salzwasserbaden an der Cote d'Azur.#6


----------



## vermesser (7. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich finde die Longbow nur als Longbow Baitfeeder...gibts da irgendeinen Unterschied qualitätsmäßig außer des Namens?

EDIT: Ah...ich seh schon, das Baitfeeder ist der Name des Freilaufsystems von Okuma, oder?


----------



## Barschfreak83 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich bekomme heute oder morgen ne 30er Longbow für meine 9ft Chub Outkast Stalker. Am Sonntag Abend kann ich dann was zur Rolle schreiben, wenn ich vom Wasser zurück komme. 

Was ich aber auf jeden Fall sagen kann ist das einige bekannte die 90er Longbow's zum Light Wallerfischen benutzen und da noch keine Probleme mit hatten.


----------



## vermesser (7. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Also ich habe mich jetzt nach längerem Überlegen für zwei Okuma Longbow BaitFeeder LB-50 entschieden. 

Ich bin zwar von der LiveLiner genauso überzeugt, zumal ich die normale Slammer begeistert als Spinnrolle im Einsatz habe, aber es gab einige Argumente, die für die Longbow sprachen: Ersatzspule (bei der Slammer kostet die um die DREISSIG Euro!!! Für zwei Ersatzspulen krieg ich ne dritte Longbow und nen Kasten Bier :q), etwas kleiner und leichter (ich fische vielleicht mal auf 50 Meter), sensiblerer Freilauf (die Liveliner scheint für Zander eher nix zu sein) und sekundär auch der Preis (ein Paar der Longbow kostet beim preiswertesten Angebot über 40 Euro weniger im Vergleich zur Longbow, macht noch 4 Kästen Bier:q ). 
Und da Sensitivfischer beide Rollen nutzt, sowohl die Longbow als auch die LiveLiner für unkaputtbar hält und bei meinem Einsatzprofil eher zur Longbow rät, habe ich mich für die entschieden.

Ich werde berichten...


----------



## angler1996 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich jetzt nach längerem Überlegen für zwei Okuma Longbow BaitFeeder LB-50 entschieden.
> 
> Ich bin zwar von der LiveLiner genauso überzeugt, zumal ich die normale Slammer begeistert als Spinnrolle im Einsatz habe, aber es gab einige Argumente, die für die Longbow sprachen: Ersatzspule (bei der Slammer kostet die um die DREISSIG Euro!!! Für zwei Ersatzspulen krieg ich ne dritte Longbow und nen Kasten Bier :q), etwas kleiner und leichter (ich fische vielleicht mal auf 50 Meter), sensiblerer Freilauf (die Liveliner scheint für Zander eher nix zu sein) und sekundär auch der Preis (ein Paar der Longbow kostet beim preiswertesten Angebot über 40 Euro weniger im Vergleich zur Longbow, macht noch 4 Kästen Bier:q ).
> Und da Sensitivfischer beide Rollen nutzt, sowohl die Longbow als auch die LiveLiner für unkaputtbar hält und bei meinem Einsatzprofil eher zur Longbow rät, habe ich mich für die entschieden.
> ...


 
Na dann Prost#g


----------



## Barschfreak83 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

DPD war grade da, hab meine Longbow nun auch. Macht nen guten Eindruck. Grade Mais und Weizen abgekocht. Samstag Morgen gehts direkt ans Wasser, müssen nurnoch die Karpfen mitspielen...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich jetzt nach längerem Überlegen für zwei Okuma Longbow BaitFeeder LB-50 entschieden.
> ...



Na prima, die gleichen habe ich auch; Longbow und Longbow Baitfeeder sind übrigens das Gleiche. Bei Okuma heißen viele Modelle Baitfeeder(Cassien Baitfeeder, Longbow Baitfeeder usw.), die Fangemeinde nennt daher meist nur den Teil des Modellnamen, der different ist.
Ob unsere Rollen letzlich auch identisch sind vermag nicht zu sagen, denn ich weiß, dass die Longbow zwischenzeitlich auch mit Keramikschnurlaufröllchen vermarktet wurde, während meine noch ein normales Schnurlaufröllchen mit normalem, gekapseltem Kugellager haben. Wenn sie sonst auch nichts "verschlimmbessert" haben, dann hast du nun auch zwei häßliche, aber unheimlich vernünftige, weil enorm leistungsfähige Rollen für 'nen sehr schmalen Taler.#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



Barschfreak83 schrieb:


> DPD war grade da, hab meine Longbow nun auch. Macht nen guten Eindruck. Grade Mais und Weizen abgekocht. Samstag Morgen gehts direkt ans Wasser, müssen nurnoch die Karpfen mitspielen...



Nur so interessehalber:
War bei dir eine Ersatzgehäusedichtung dabei?
Steht auf der Verpackung oder Anleitung irgendwas von Keramikschnurlaufröllchen oder Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager aus Keramik?


----------



## vermesser (7. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> dann hast du nun auch zwei häßliche, aber unheimlich vernünftige, weil enorm leistungsfähige Rollen für 'nen sehr schmalen Taler.#6



Das war mein Plan, ich will Rollen, mit denen ich zehn Jahre Ruhe hab! Wie die aussehen- mir doch egal! Sie sollen funktionieren, tags, nachts, im Regen, im Schnee und auch noch, wenn beim Aalangeln ein Wels einsteigt!
Danke für die ausführliche Beratung, an Dich und auch an alle anderen...


----------



## dark (8. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

@Vermesser: Du wirst bestimmt Freude an den Rollen haben! Ich fische meine beiden Longbow 50 seit drei Jahren und hatte nie was. Würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen! Mein Angelkumpel hat die Longbow noch ein paar Jahre länger als ich und ist ebenfalls sehr zufrieden damit (aufgrund seiner positiven Erfahrung hatte ich sie mir damals gekauft).

@Sensitivfischer: Wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre, steht bei mir Keramikschnurlaufröllchen im Beschrieb der Rolle. Gehäuseersatzdichtung war auf alle Fälle dabei!

Grüsse

Dark


----------



## SpecimenhunterSLK (8. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich spreche mal ne Empfehlung für die Okuma Max 4 Distance Pro Carp aus.

Wir von mir an meiner Outcast 3 Lbs gefischt - prima und macht einen noch höherwertigen Eindruck als die PL865 zum Beispiel.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. März 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



SpecimenhunterSLK schrieb:


> Ich spreche mal ne Empfehlung für die Okuma Max 4 Distance Pro Carp aus.
> 
> Wir von mir an meiner Outcast 3 Lbs gefischt - prima und macht einen noch höherwertigen Eindruck als die PL865 zum Beispiel.


Die Powerliner sind überhaupt 'ne komische Kiste. Sie werden gerne von Karpfenanglern gekauft und überhaupt in der Hauptsache von Anglern, die für soviel Schnurfassung Verwendung haben. Soweit so gut. Mir ist bloß aufgefallen, dass verhältnismäßig viele dieser Rollen in einem Alter von ca. ab 3 Jahren bis 7 Jahren Zicken machen oder schlicht defekt sind und das obwohl die Powerliner gegenüber der Longbow, zumindest preislich höher rangieren.
Klar muss man auch sehen, wie viel die einzelnen Modelle im Einsatz sind, bzw. wie viel, welches Modell im Umlauf ist. Dennoch habe ich bis jetzt nur seltenst eine Okuma Longbow oder eine Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder außerhalb der Garantiezeit zum Reparieren bekommen(unter 5 in zehn Jahren). Schrottige Powerliner und erboste Powerlinerbesitzer sehe ich da viel öfter, obwohl die wenigsten Grund zum Meckern haben.
Immerhin haben die Meisten die Rolle für max. 60 Euro erstanden und minimum 3 Jahre intensivst benutzt, ehe sie rumzickte. So viel Spaß für wenig Geld, was es da zu Motzen gibt erschließt sich mir manchmal nicht, vorallem wenn es dann auch noch, vielfach reparabel ist.
Dennoch ist es auffällig und vom Innenleben her macht die billigere Longbow, einen besseren Eindruck.
Ansonsten habe ich bis heute noch keine kaputte Okuma bekommen, die einen echten kapitalen Getriebeschaden aufwies und für den Besitzer Fischverlust zur Folge hatte.
Dafür habe ich schon etliche Spro Hardliner LCS, DAM Calyber, DAM Quick SLR Surf und ähnliches Gelumpe gesehen, wo das Hauptantriebsritzel, nur noch soviele Zähne hatte, wie die erste Reihe beim Heinokonzert.:q


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich möchte mich nochmal zu diesem Thema zu Wort melden. Leider sind meine Okuma Longbow noch immer nicht geliefert, da nicht vorrätig bei A & M. Kann ja mal passieren. Aber dafür habe ich zwei gebrauchte, fast neue Slammer Live Liner 460 preiswert erstanden.

Der Eindruck der Slammer ist ganz einfach: Maschine, Arbeitstier...klappert nicht, keine Zierstreifen, alles läuft satt und präzise und ausreichend leicht (selbst der Freilauf lässt sich überraschend gut einstellen). Die Rolle macht den Eindruck, als ob sie notfalls auch als Fischtöter dienen kann. Ich denke nicht, daß die Rollen im normalen Einsatz und mit etwas Pflege zu schrotten sind. Von mir schon jetzt eine klare Empfehlung, wenn der erste Praxistest gelaufen ist, werd ich meine Eindrücke präzisieren. Eventuell werden die Rollen sogar mal an einer Brandungsrute von der Seebrücke getestet.


----------



## vermesser (13. April 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Meine beiden Longbows sind auch da...! Tja, also der erste Eindruck ist tadellos! Der Freilauf ist einen Ticken feiner als der der Live Liner, die Rolle ist schwer, wertig und robust! Woraus das Gehäuse besteht, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, aber es macht den Eindruck, etwas auszuhalten. Sie laufen sehr sauber.
Natürlich ist der Eindruck "aus der Kiste" noch nicht maßgeblich, aber ich glaube viel schenken sich die Live Liner und die Okuma nicht.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. April 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Moin moin,

Mal an dieser Stelle ein fettes Danke fürs Feetback. DAS macht bei weitem nicht jeder!!!


----------



## Neuling Angler (13. April 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich kann die Penn voll empfehlen, mit denen haste was fürs leben


----------



## vermesser (13. April 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Mal an dieser Stelle ein fettes Danke fürs Feetback. DAS macht bei weitem nicht jeder!!!



Naja, das ist doch eigentlich selbstverständlich! Ich wurde hier über drei Seiten beraten und hab letztlich beide Rollen im direkten Vergleich vor mir! Und damit der Thread auch für andere einen Wert hat, schreib ich natürlich auch meinen Eindruck und später auch richtige Erfahrungen rein!


----------



## vermesser (24. April 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

So, meine Live Liner waren am Wochenende das erste Mal mit mir am Wasser. Gefischt wurde mit 60 Gramm Method Feeder Körben und verschiedenen Ködern.

Die Wurfweit mit ner nur 2,70er Rute und 35er Schnur ist beeindruckend, die Rolle wickelt definitiv gut genug, um vernünftig zu werfen und auch optisch macht die Wicklung einen guten Eindruck.

Die Rolle hat einen enormen Schnureinzug und macht keinerlei Zicken beim Einkurbeln unter Last...auch nicht, wenn der Korb in nem Batzen Kraut hängt. Die Bremse springt ruckfrei an, ebenso der Freilauf (unfreiweillig getestet durch treibenden, dicken Ast). Die Kraft der Rolle ist beeindruckend.

Das Drillverhalten konnte mangels Drill nicht getestet werden.

Ein Bericht zur Longbow folgt, sobald sie am Wasser war.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. April 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit den Rollen, sind beides Ochsen unter der Arbeitstieren.
Das Gehäuse deiner Longbows ist(man vermutet es kaum) ein hochverdichteter Polyamid- Glasfasermix und was die Slammer Liveliner angeht: Bei der ist die einzige Schwachstelle der Freilauf, das heißt wenn sie kaputt geht, dann der Freilauf(selten)
Ist aber dann auch keine große Sache(Ersatzteilversorgung ist ja noch 'ne Weile gegeben).|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich wollte endlich mal den Bericht zur Okuma Longbow nachholen. Mittlerweile war auch diese Rolle einige Male am Wasser und wurde ausführlich getestet.

Genutzt habe ich sie zum Angeln mit Method Feeder auf Karpfen, zum Molenangeln auf Dorsch und Butt und zum Aalangeln. Bei allen Einsätzen hat die Rolle eine überzeugende Figur gemacht...keine unschönen Geräusche, solide Verabeitung, enormer Schnureinzug (was grade beim Brandungsangeln nützlich ist) und eine gut anlaufende Bremse. Auch das Hochheben ordentlicher Dorsche auf eine Seebrücke beeindruckt die Rolle nicht. Was mich besonders freut ist, daß die Rolle anscheinend ziemlich salzwasserfest ist, zumindest kann ich bislang nichts gegenteiliges feststellen. Die Rolle verwindet sich auch unter Last nicht. Auch habe ich einmal versehentlich vergessen, den Bügel vor dem Wurf von der Seebrücke umzuklappen...passiert is trotz 125 Gramm Krallenblei nix...die Rolle ist heil und die Bremse lief problemlos an.

Tja, für welche Rolle würde ich mich entscheiden, wenn ich müsste. Ganz ehrlich...ich weiß es nicht. Beide Rollen sind solide, ihren Preis wert, gut verarbeitet und salzwasserfest. Wer sich entscheiden muss, soll es anhand des Designs oder anderes "Soft Facts" tun, technisch tun sich die Rollen nicht wirklich viel, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

@Vermesser
Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht! #6

Weisst du zufällig wie es mit Ersatzspulen aussieht? 
Von der Slammer weiß ich, dass die um die 30€ liegen - gibts für die Longbow auch welche?


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Bei der Okuma Longbow ist eine Kohlefaser- Ersatzspule dabei. Für die Slammer gibts hier welche: http://www.penn-fishing-center.de/p...tzspulen/Slammer-Live-Liner-Ersatzspulen.html , allerdings sehr teuer. Von daher ist die Okuma klar im Vorteil. Daran hab ich grad gar nicht gedacht. 
Also für den preissensiblen Angler, der Wert auf eine Ersatzspule legt, ist die Okuma die bessere Wahl. 
Wer keine Ersatzspule braucht und eine Vollmetallrolle sucht, die notfalls als Fischtöter dienen kann, sollte die Penn nehmen.


----------



## angler1996 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Danke für Deinen Bericht.
Zur Penn Ersatzspule- das ist Metall und keine Kohlefaser,
Wäre mir definitiv lieber
Gruß A.


----------



## vermesser (13. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Dafür ist die Ersatzspule der Penn auch schweineteuer!!


----------



## angler1996 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Heh#h
Ich will den Preis doch nicht schön reden, mir wären die preiswerter wahrlich auch lieber.
Gruß A.


----------



## n1c0 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Danke für den Bericht vermesser


----------



## cyberpeter (13. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also für den preissensiblen Angler, der Wert auf eine Ersatzspule legt, ist die Okuma die bessere Wahl.



Im ersten Moment ist das auf jeden Fall so, denn bei der Penn ist gar keine Ersatzspule dabei, bei der Okuma zumindest eine "Plastikspule". Zumal die Longbow auch noch merklich günstiger ist, braucht man sich die "Preisfrage" eigentlich gar nicht zu stellen.

Wenn man aber lieber Metallspulen hat, weil man diesen einfach mehr "traut" besonders wenn man geflochtene Schnüre verwendet, oder generell eine Ersatzspule braucht weil die alte kaputt ist (Bremsscheiben usw.) oder man noch eine zusätzliche Ersatzspule braucht z.B. für dünnere Schnur dann wird es bei Okuma sehr schwer. 

Ich wolle mir selber mal die Longbow aufgrund der guten Komentare hier holen, aber Ersatzspulen habe ich wenn überhaupt nur in Plastik gefunden und die waren gebraucht - leider! Deshalb habe ich mir, weil ich auf zwei Metallspulen wert lege, auch keine Longbow gekauft, obwohl zumindest die kleineren Longbowmodelle nur fast soviel kosten wie bei anderen Rollen die Ersatzspule. Braucht man gar zwei Metallersatzspulen ist die Longbow definitv teurer.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Hi,
eigentlich brauche ich keine Ersatzspule. 0,33er oder 0,35er Mono und 80% des Einsatzzweckes dieser beiden Rollen sind abgedeckt. 

Aber als bekennender Allrounder, suche ich natürlich immer nach einem gewissen Sekundärnutzen der Angelgeräte. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund spielt dann die Ersatzspule u.U. schon wieder eine Rolle - denn als Pilkrolle wäre eine 460 oder 560er LiveLiner sicher auch zu gebrauchen - nur dann eben mit 15er oder 17er Geflecht bespult.


----------



## vermesser (14. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

@ Franz_16: Ich gehe fest davon aus, daß die Live Liner auch als Pilkrolle taugt. Bei Seebrückenangeln macht sie eine sehr gute Figur und die Belastung von Gewicht der Montage und Größe der Fische ist ähnlich. Wahrscheinlich würde die Longbow genauso dafür gehen, nur hat es bisher keiner versucht und gepostet. Von der Belastbarkeit nehmen sich die Rollen nicht sehr viel und sowohl die Longbow als auch die Live Liner kriegst Du in der Ostsee nicht an ihre Grenzen...


----------



## Gunnar. (14. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



vermesser schrieb:


> . Bei allen Einsätzen hat die Rolle eine überzeugende Figur gemacht...keine unschönen Geräusche, solide Verabeitung, enormer Schnureinzug (was grade beim Brandungsangeln nützlich ist) und eine gut anlaufende Bremse. Auch das Hochheben ordentlicher Dorsche auf eine Seebrücke beeindruckt die Rolle nicht. Was mich besonders freut ist, daß die Rolle anscheinend ziemlich salzwasserfest ist,


 
Kann ich absolut bestätigen. Ich habe diese Rolle viele Jahre in der Brandung genutzt.Probleme mit Salzwasser gab es nie. Selbst Sand , sonst der Freilaufrollen tot , konnte der Rolle nichts anhaben...


----------



## vermesser (15. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Probleme mit Salzwasser gab es nie. *Selbst Sand , sonst der Freilaufrollen tot* , konnte der Rolle nichts anhaben...



Stimmt. Der Sand und das Salzwasser hat die Vorgänger der Longbow innerhalb weniger Ansitze zerlegt. Das waren zwei Lineaffe irgendwas, die ich mal preiswert geschossen hab...aber eigentlich waren sie nur billig und Schrott  !

Preis- Leistungs- mäßig ist die Longbow wirklich sehr weit vorn und vielfältig einsetzbar. Genau wie die Live Liner...ebenso solide, vielleicht etwas altmodischer.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Vor diesem Hintergrund spielt dann die Ersatzspule u.U. schon wieder eine Rolle - denn als Pilkrolle wäre eine 460 oder 560er LiveLiner sicher auch zu gebrauchen - nur dann eben mit 15er oder 17er Geflecht bespult.


 Da hab ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Ich hatte auch mal in einer Angelzeitschrift eine Empfehlung für Freilaufrollen beim Pilken gelesen, da man über den Freilauf den Pilker beim Absinken besser kontrollieren kann als bei offenem Bügel. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der Frailuaf das auf Dauer mitmacht, wenn man die Montage ständig über den Freilauf runterlässt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## vermesser (15. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Also laut diesem Bericht scheint das mit der Live Liner zu funzen: http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/showthread.php/penn_slammer_live_liner-25948p4.html .

Ich bin kein Kutterangler, deshalb kann ich es nicht probieren.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (16. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Möchte mich an der Stelle auch mal bei Vermesser für die super Erfahrungsberichte bedanken, da ich im Moment auch noch 2 Freilaufrollen für die Karpfenangelei suche. 

War eigentlich voll auf die Baitrunners von Shimano eingeschossen, aber nachdem ich mir diesen Thread hier mal aufmerksam durchgelesen habe, werde ich mir wohl 2 Okuma Longbows 65 oder 80 gönnen.

Einzig schade, dass es nicht ein Zwischending zwischen der 65er und 80er Version gibt. Hätte gerne so ne Schnurfassung von ca. 400 Meter 0,35er gehabt. Aber wie immer gibts natürlich nie das "komplett perfekte" :q Daher grübel ich noch etwas über die Ausführung, die es werden wird. Grundsätzlich kanns ja nie schaden noch mehr Schnur zu haben, aber da werd ich mit ein paar mal drüber schlafen schon zu ner Entscheidung kommen


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Noch ein Nachtrag zur Schnurwicklung und Wurfweite der beiden Rollen. Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht, mit der selben Rute, der selben Schnur und dem selben Gewicht zu werfen, um einen realistischen Vergleich der Wurfweite zu haben.
Getestet wurde mit einer Rhino DF Specialist Tele 2,70 50-120, beide Rollen waren gefüllt mit 35er Schnur der gleichen Sorte und ans Ende kam ein Wirbel mit einem 70 Gramm Blei.
Eins muss man klar sagen: Die Longbow wickelt "schöner"! Aber in der Wurfweite nützt das schlicht mal gar nix...mal lag die Longbow vorn, mal die Live Liner...je nachdem, wie der Wurf gelingt. Im Durchschnitt dürften die nahezu gleich auf liegen. Die Longbow kurbelt gefühlt etwas schneller ein, wahrscheinlich aufgrund der höheren Übersetzung. Gestoppt hab ich es aber nicht.


----------



## Backfire (20. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Also ich hab letzte Woche 2 60er Longbows bekommen, wovon eine aber leider doa (dead on arrival) war. Der Freilauf läßt sich bei dieser Rolle nicht ausschalten. 
Also habe ich die neue Schnur (270m/0.33er Prologic XLNT) von der Longbow wieder runter, und auf eine der alten Anaconda D.C. Runner 6000 draufgemacht, und erstmal diese weiter verwendet. 
Also gleiche Ruten (SPRO Up-Grader 3,90m/3lbs), gleiche Schnur, verschiedene Rollen. Grundmontage mit 90gr. Blei.
Von der Wicklung her sind beide klasse, aber die Anaconda wickelt rein subjektiv gesehen noch eine Spur schöner. Beim Werfen (wieder mein rein subjektiver Eindruck) kommt es mir vor, als käme ich mit der Longbow gute 5-10% weiter.
Beim Schnureinzug ist die Anaconda mit 5.2/1 zu 4.5/1 bei der Longbow länger übersetzt. Da die Longbow auch weiter wirft, gibt das beim Einholen eine ziemliche Kurbelorgie (aber das kann man ja als Training sehen ). Andererseits schont die kürzere Übersetzung der Okuma natürlich deren Getriebe, was dieses langlebiger macht.
Alles in Allem bin ich mit der LB sehr zufrieden, und kann es kaum erwarten, bis ich endlich die zweite Rolle einsetzen kann.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (20. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich warte ja nach wie vor auf meine beiden LB....in Zeiten in denen man das meiste schon nach 2 Tagen vor der Haustür hat, fühlen sich 4 Tage wie 4 Wochen an :q

Bin echt gespannt auf die Dinger.....aber was soll schon schief gehen, bei den bisher gelesenen Berichten :vik:


----------



## aelos (20. November 2013)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Wie sieht es mit den gößen der longbow aus 40-50-60..ect. ist es nur die spule die größer wird für die größere schnurrfassung oder ändert sich dardurch die bremskraft und der schnurreinzug? das würde mich interessieren weil ich mich nach dieser guten samlung an informationen (vielen dank alias vermesser und den anderen teilnehmern) für die longbow entschieden habe.sie soll für die grundangelei auf aal zum einsatz kommen und sollte auch mal ein wels standhalten können..

gruß ronny..#h

(alias aelos)


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Meiner Meinung nach folgendermaßen (abgeleitet vom Gewicht):

30 und 40 unterschiedlicher Körper und Spule
40 und 50 unterschiedlicher Körper und Spule
50 und 60 gleicher Körper, unterschiedliche Spule (ggf. auch Rotor leicht verändert, weiß ich aber nicht)
65, 80, 90 jeweils unterschiedlicher Körper und Spule.

Quelle: http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p1201_Okuma-Longbow-Baitfeeder.html


----------



## aelos (20. November 2013)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

ok also wie du mir schon gesagt hast 40er 50er sind ok..ne?

danke dafür..#h und arbeiten nicht vergessen boardsuchti..


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Die sind beide ok.


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Hi, bei mir müssen kürzlich auch zwei Huren für alles her, normal wären  es Nr. 7 und 8 in meiner Slammerfamilie geworden, aber diesmal brauche ich E-Spulen, wo ich dann ca. halb so teuer komme wenn ich die Longbows nehme.

Wie fallen die größentechnisch aus? Meine Referenz ist die 460er Slammer. Ich dachte zunächst an die 60er LB; irritiert mich, Bzw. macht es mir schwer zu vergleichen, da die LB 100g weniger wiegen soll.

Wer hat den fester einzustellenden Freilauf Slammer oder LB?
Und gibt es inzwischen irgend etwas was mich vom Kauf der LBs abhalten sollte?

Grüße JK


----------



## Cormoraner (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Habe 2x40er und 2x60er Longbows. 
Body ist der selbe, Rotor verschieden, Spulen verschieden.


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ok, dann wird´s denke ich die 60er, werde aber noch mal auf die Schnurfassung schauen. Von den größeren 65, 80, 90 kommt für mich denke ich nichts in Frage.
Aussage zum Größenverhältnis 460er Slammer - LB ist aber immer noch interessant.


Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Na sieh an:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4120509&postcount=6

#v


----------



## Cormoraner (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Die Longbow kommt mir von der Spule her größer vor. Egal wie, die Longbow ist in meinen Augen die bessere Rolle auch wenn sie grottenhässlich ist - das ist mir aber egal.

Bis auf die Lagerung der Achsen und das Schnurlaufröllchen sehe ich keine Nachteile.


----------



## n1c0 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Wenn du an nem großen Fluss damit angeln willst (Rhein/Elbe) nimm die 65er Longbow. Ich hab die 50er am Rhein im Einsatz, welche ja bis auf die Spule mit der 60er identisch ist. Nach bereits 2 Jahren schleift sie und der Freilauf arbeitet auch nicht mehr ordentlich. Die 65er ist noch mal ne ganze Ecke robuster, grade hinsichtlich der Achse


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, bei mir müssen kürzlich auch zwei Huren für alles her, normal wären  es Nr. 7 und 8 in meiner Slammerfamilie geworden, aber diesmal brauche ich E-Spulen, wo ich dann ca. halb so teuer komme wenn ich die Longbows nehme.


Sicher, dass du mit der beiliegenden Kunststoff-E-Spule zufrieden sein wirst?


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ja und nein, ich kann auch mit dem Plastik-Ding, mein Plan ist aber mir ne zweite Alusplule zu organisieren, da bin ich schon dran. 

Wir werden sehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Mach mal, ich hatte für meine Okuma Raw-II bei Okuma selber angefragt und die haben die Verfügbarkeit von E-Spulen kategorisch verneint. Was mich doch ein Stück deokumatisiert hat. 

So bin ich dann was diesen Thread nun auch betrifft, zu einem Pärchen Slammer 460 Liveliner gekommen, und ein paar E-Spulen waren zwar knapp unter Stk 30 EUR, aber immerhin zu bekommen #6
und für mich mit dem Ziel primär großer Raubfisch schon die passende Lösung! :m


----------



## jkc (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ha, geil - gerade Antwort von Svedsen Sport bekommen. Ein Satz, keine Begrüßung: Keine Ersatzspulen verfügbar.:q  
Hatte ich auch nicht unbedingt erwartet, aber ich dachte ich gebe denen mal eine Chance.

Grüße JK


----------



## Cormoraner (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

E Spulen kannst du wenn überhaupt nur über den Einzelhändler bekommen... manche machen das schon. Habe so auch E Spulen bekommen. Ansonsten kriegst du immer eine Aluspule sowie eine Kunststoffspule.


----------



## Welpi (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mach mal, ich hatte für meine Okuma Raw-II bei Okuma selber angefragt und die haben die Verfügbarkeit von E-Spulen kategorisch verneint. Was mich doch ein Stück deokumatisiert hat.



Habe da die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Aus diesem Grund wurde es bei mir für den kleinen Walleransitz dann keine Okuma LB 90 sondern eine Penn Slammer 760 LL... da bekommste wenigstens Ersatzspulen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

3 Leute, eine Feststellung ... :m #6


----------



## Welpi (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 3 Leute, eine Feststellung ... :m #6



Sieheste...DAS nenn ich mal ein statistisch gesichertes Ergebnis :q:q


----------



## jkc (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ehm, Rollen sind zwar schon bestellt, aber ist es richtig, dass die LB keine unendliche Rücklaufsperre hat? Das wäre für mich nen deutlicher Unterschied zur Slammer.

Edit: War wohl bei der ersten Serie so.

Grüße JK


----------



## Revilo62 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



jkc schrieb:


> Ehm, Rollen sind zwar schon bestellt, aber ist es richtig, dass die LB keine unendliche Rücklaufsperre hat? Das wäre für mich nen deutlicher Unterschied zur Slammer.
> 
> Grüße JK



Ist es zwar, aber nicht wirklich relevant, weil beim Ansitzangeln zu vernachlässigen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## jkc (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Hi, hab´s oben noch nacheditiert, aber das soll wohl so bei der ersten Serie gewesen sein. Die aktuelle sollte eine unendliche Rücklaufsperre haben. Steht auch in der Artikelbeschreibung in den Shops "1-Weg-Walzenlager".
 Auch wenn´s technisch funktionieren mag, unendliche Rücklaufsperre ist doch ein Luxus, den ich nur ungerne missen mag, gerade bei ner Freilaufrolle, wo ich das "System" (Festblei-)Montage-Schnur-Rute-Rolle gerne auf Vorspannung bringe und das Schnurlaufröllchen gerne in Richtung Blank zeigen habe (zwecks Swinger-Fallweg-Optimierung).

Edit: Nächste Sache; gibt es aktuell passende "Nicht-klapp-Kurbeln" in erster Linie interessant für die großen 90er, fürs Karpfenangeln mit den 60ern langt mir die Klappkurbel denke ich.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (2. August 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Hi, so Rollen sind da.

Größentechnisch ist die 60er LB minimal größer als die 460er Slammer. Das ist mir recht so.

Gewicht der Rolle ist zutreffend angegeben, 495 und ca. 480g mit Alu, Bzw. Carbon-Spule.

Absolute Rücklaufsperre ist vorhanden.#6

Was nicht passt ist die Füllmenge an Schnur: Laut Shopbeschreibung 240m 0,40er - laut Spule 210m.
Was es real ist habe ich noch nicht probiert.

Freilauf lässt sich schön stramm ziehen, sogar strammer als bei der 760er Live Liner. Läuft aber dezent leise, nicht wie ich irgendwo gelesen hatte in bissanzeigender Lautstärke.

Ich find sie optisch sogar ganz ansprechend ; mir kam sogar schon der Gedanke meine zwei 760er LiveLiner mit den 90er Longbows zu ergänzen, aber da will ich erst mal paar Praxiserfahrungen machen. 

Dummerweise sind die Ruten wo die Rollen dran sollen noch nicht da, obwohl eine Woche eher bestellt.

Was mir weiter negativ aufgefallen war: Alle vier Rollen lagen mit press angezogener Kopfbremse im Karton.


Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (2. August 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Hi, gerade noch nen Kritikpunkt der LB ausgemacht:

Bei der Aluspule ist ist oben kein Federspannring zur Sicherung des Bremsscheibenpakets verbaut. Ist mir glücklicher Weise gerade beim Bespulen im Wohnzimmer aufgefallen, als sich die Scheiben beim Spulentausch alle über den Fußboden verteilten. Das Paket wird nur durch den Gummiring gehalten.
Wäre das am Wasser passiert, hätte das schon die erste Ersatzteilbestellung werden können.|uhoh:
Wickelbild ist richtig gut, um Welten besser als bei meinen alten Shimano Baitrunner GTE B.


Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (10. August 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Hi, 

so anläßlich dessen, das meine Ersatzspulenbeschaffung erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist, heute die Rollen noch mal mit ner kleinen Fotosession gefeiert. Wie gesagt, ich find se auch optisch geil.:q













Zum Vergleich Slammer LL vs. Okuma Longbow - ich denke, dass die Slammer ohne Frage die stabilere Rolle ist. 
Aber zumindest in der Größe 60er LB vs. 460er/560er Slammer LL, muss man sich momentan die Frage stellen, ob die Slammer auch zwei LBs überlebt - wenn man je eine Ersatzspule zur Slammer dazu rechnet. Denn für den Preis einer Slammer mit E-Spule bekomme ich bereits 2 Longbows in 60er Größe; und hab dann insgesamt  4 Spulen, 2xAlu, 2xPlaste...

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (19. August 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Hi, für den Fall das jemand in nächster Zeit seine Slammer Liveliner zwecks Wartung öffnen sollte - wüsste gerne die Maße der Carbonbremsscheiben in der Freilaufbremse - so kleine sind kaum zu finden, wären aber sicherlich nettes Upgrade für andere Freilaufrollen sofern passend. (Edit: Scheiben sind wohl bei allen drei Größen gleich.)

Dank und Gruß

JK


----------



## grazy04 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Muss hier echt mal Danke sagen! Der Bericht und die bisherigen Hinweise zu den Rollen sind genau das was mir bisher gefehlt hat. War echt skeptisch was die Longbow angeht, werde aber nun doch meine in die Jahre gekommenen Crypton Heat 1060 austauschen und die Longbow nehmen. Zumal mir an 2 Rollen jetzt das dritte mal die Einstellschraube vom Freilauf in die Hand fiehl 

Nochmal Danke für die ausführlichen Beiträge jkc #6


----------



## ulf (28. August 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> so anläßlich dessen, das meine Ersatzspulenbeschaffung erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist[...]



Hallo

Wo und zu welchem Preis hast Du denn jetzt Ersatzspulen her bekommen? Ich hatte dazu, glaube ich, beim Gerlinger nachgefragt und der hätte die als Ersatzteil bestellen können. Da war der Preis der Spule aber knapp unter dem Preis eine kompletten Rolle im Sonderangebot #q.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Dakarangus (28. August 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Na nicht aufregen! Ihr müsst bedenken was eine Slammer noch vor etlichen Jahren gekostet hat, das waren mal um 150€.


----------



## jkc (30. August 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wo und zu welchem Preis hast Du denn jetzt Ersatzspulen her bekommen? Ich hatte dazu, glaube ich, beim Gerlinger nachgefragt und der hätte die als Ersatzteil bestellen können. Da war der Preis der Spule aber knapp unter dem Preis eine kompletten Rolle im Sonderangebot #q.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Naja, ich habe vier Rollen gekauft und bei zweien die Aluspule behalten und diese ohne Aluspule direkt wieder Verkauft.
Durch Angebotspreise bin ich so günstiger gekommen, als wenn ich zwei Rollen in normaler "Spulen-Ausstattung" gekauft hätte, obwohl der Käufer der Rollen auch nen erheblichen Preisvorteil durch den tausch Alu gegen Carbonspule erhalten hat (pro Rolle ca. 10 - 17,5€ (=ca. 20-30%) günstiger).

Bevor jetzt aber los gestürmt wird und mehr Rollen gekauft als benötigt werden, bedenkt die Risiken einer solchen Aktion, insbesondere bei Übersättigung des Marktes...

Grüße JK


----------



## TrevorMcCox (31. August 2015)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Hallo,

habe mich entschlossen, meine Frage mal in diesen Thread zu packen als jetzt einen neuen zu eröffnen.

Ich spiele sehr mit dem Gedanken mir die Okuma Longbow 90 zuzulegen, hätte aber auch die Okuma Distance Carp INTR dci 80 in Betracht gezogen.

Einsatzgebiet ist ein riesiger Baggersee in dem auch ein passabler Wels und Störbestand vorherrscht. Mit welchem der beiden Modelle werde ich auf Dauer glücklicher?


----------



## Bravissimo (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ich hol das Thema nochmal hoch.

Ich hab mir vor 2 Monaten 2 Okuma LB-90 geholt.
Nun hab ich noch 2 günstige Okuma LB-80 bekommen.

Nachdem die LB-80 bei mir eingetroffen sind hab ich mal verglichen.
Spulen abmontiert und vermessen. Gleichen Durchmesser und Höhe, nur die Schnurfassungen sind anders. Können auch untereinander ohne weiteres getauscht werden.

Die Rollen ohne Spulen verglichen. Da standen sogar die gleichen Nummern drauf. Dann mal auf die Waage gelegt. Alle Rollen lagen zwischen 640 und 650 gramm. 
Die Gear Ratio ist auch bei beiden 4,5:1

Die LB65 hat die gleiche Gear Ratio von 4,5:1.
Ich geh davon aus, dass die Rolle die gleiche ist.
Nur die Spulen haben eine andere Schnurfassung.

Die LB40 bis 60 haben eine Gear Ratio von 5,1:1.
Deshalb geh ich davon aus, dass die auch wieder gleich sind und die Spulen untereinander passen.

Fazit:
Wenn ich noch 2 günstige Okuma LB-65 sehe, werde ich zuschlagen und das hier vervollständigen #6


----------



## TrevorMcCox (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Bei mir sind es auch die LB 80 geworden. Da immer mal mit einem großen Waller bei uns zu rechnen ist, war das die richtige Entscheidung. Die Achse ist ja sowas von stabil bei der Rolle, da mache ich mir erstmal keine Sorgen. Beste Rolle für den Preis


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Moin, jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der neuen Longbow XT gemacht? Besser sieht sie schon mal nicht aus.:q


Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Also nun ist doch gerade die richtige Slammer LiveLiner (Shopping-)Zeit


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Ja, gestern auch schon rumgeschielt.:q


----------



## macman (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der neuen Longbow XT gemacht? Besser sieht sie schon mal nicht aus.:q
> 
> 
> Grüße JK



Hi
 würde mich auch interessieren. Weil ich noch 3 Freilaufrollen für die neue Saison brauche und die Longbow mir PL gut gefällt. Nicht das sie für Schrott ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## ChristianFisher (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*

Moin moin,

ich schließe mich hier auch mal an!

Suche 3 gute Mittelklasserollen fürs Karpfenangeln. Bei der Fülle an Rollen auf dem Markt geht da leider schnell der Überblick verloren 

Gibt es noch andere Empfehlungen außer der Slammer und der Longbow? Welche Kriterien sind wichtig?

Möchte die Rollen gerne an Chub Outkast Plus MkII 12ft 3.00 lb Ruten fischen, hauptsächlich Ruhr und Rhein, ohne Futterboot.

Im Wallerforum gibt es einen schönen Thread für Neulinge, hier habe ich leider nichts gefunden 

Für Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar!

lG,
Chris


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Okuma Longbow oder Slammer Live Liner?*



ActionMosez schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es noch andere Empfehlungen außer der Slammer und der Longbow? Welche Kriterien sind wichtig?
> ...



Hi, andere Empfehlungen gibt es ganz sicher, sind ja nicht die einzigen brauchbaren Rollen am Markt.
Welche Kriterien die neuen Rollen erfüllen sollen, kannst Du wahrscheinlich am besten benennen.
Wenn Du was für große Wurfweiten suchst, sind die beiden um die es hier geht nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl, bei denen liegt das Augenmerk eher auf Stabilität trotz günstigem Preis.
Ich denke evtl. ist ein allgemeiner gehaltener Thread passender für Deine Frage.

GRüße JK


----------

